

Who Spies More, The United States Or Europe? - danso
http://www.npr.org/2013/07/28/206231873/who-spies-more-the-united-states-or-europe

======
sentenza
So the "beacon of freedom" is going to be replaced by "less evil than Europe"
as a marketing slogan?

I don't know if it will withstand the fact-checking. The UK obviously has gone
surveillance-bonkers, but some other countries remain remarkably "clean"
(sadly, mostly smaller ones and possibly Poland).

------
nhebb
Funny, I looked on the Wikipedia page for tu quoque
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tu_quoque](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tu_quoque)),
and I didn't see anything about it being a foreign relations tactic.

------
bengillies
TL;DR: NSA man claims Europe more likely to spy on citizens than US. Uses
study done without knowledge of PRISM (presumably) to back claim up.

------
gmuslera
The answer is obviously Europe, not only could be under surveillance of their
own country, but are for sure under US surveillance too, like the rest of the
world.

So who spies more? US, that targets the entire internet population, not just
their own citizens. Also, is not just spying what does, planting backdoors for
future action is something not very discussed.

